# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  ασύρματο router πάνω σε απλό.....

## metaxas.ch

γεία σας,
θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πώς μπορώ να συνδέσω ένα ασύρματο Thomson TG585 πάνω σε ένα απλό router (το οποίο δέν έχει wireless). σίγουρα με καλώδιο UTP...ουσιαστικά θέλω να το κάνω acces point..... αλλά δεν ξέρω τις ρυθμίσεις στο thomson.....

----------


## skontos

> γεία σας,
> θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πώς μπορώ να συνδέσω ένα ασύρματο Thomson TG585 πάνω σε ένα απλό router (το οποίο δέν έχει wireless). σίγουρα με καλώδιο UTP...ουσιαστικά θέλω να το κάνω acces point..... αλλά δεν ξέρω τις ρυθμίσεις στο thomson.....


και γιατί δε βάζεις κατευθείαν το ασύρματο router ????
 τώρα όσο αφορά τη σύνδεσή τους 

LAN to LAN αλλα νομίζω οτι δεν θα σου δουλέψει μιας και το ασύρματο router σε κάθε wireless client θα προσπαθεί να δώσει gateway για ιντερνετ τη δίκή του wan που θα είναι down.

εκτός και κάνεις manual IP ADRESSING στον ασύρματο χρήστη και δώσεις gateway την iplan του ενσύρματου  :One thumb up:

----------

